# Phrag Schroederae



## Achamore (Aug 6, 2015)

Another of the really old crosses, in this case caudatum x Sedenii. Registered by Veitch in 1882. I don't think I've ever had this fellow in bloom before, and I can't recall who I bought it or where or when... The tag gives me no clue. But glad to 'meet' this fellow!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice. An under-utilized parent I think.


----------



## Achamore (Aug 6, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Nice. An under-utilized parent I think.



I wonder how this would cross with kovachii..?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2015)

Lovely, I love the dark pink color!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice one.


----------



## abax (Aug 7, 2015)

I adore the color and the contrasting pouch with freckles is
such a nice sight. Very graceful petals too.


----------



## phrag guy (Aug 8, 2015)

very nice


----------



## 17andgrowing (Aug 8, 2015)

Nice color on that.


----------



## Silvan (Aug 8, 2015)

I always liked that cross. Congrats! :clap:



Achamore said:


> I wonder how this would cross with kovachii..?



Probably would look like a Suzanne Decker with dropping petals. I'd buy that


----------



## Achamore (Aug 9, 2015)

By the way this one has been in my warm section.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 12, 2015)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## eteson (Aug 12, 2015)

Silvan said:


> I always liked that cross. Congrats! :clap:
> 
> Probably would look like a Suzanne Decker with dropping petals. I'd buy that



Unfortunatelly it is almost impossibe to bred with Schroederae.


----------



## Achamore (Aug 12, 2015)

eteson said:


> Unfortunatelly it is almost impossible to breed with Schroederae.



Do we know why?


----------



## eaborne (Aug 12, 2015)

Like it!


----------



## eteson (Aug 14, 2015)

Achamore said:


> Do we know why?



It happens frequently in crosses involving distant species, but the new polyploid (4N) crosses are going to make the things easier.


----------



## trdyl (Aug 14, 2015)

eteson said:


> It happens frequently in crosses involving distant species, but the new polyploid (4N) crosses are going to make the things easier.



Even with breeding with the newer 4Ns you will still have issues in the offspring when breed with diploids and aneuploids.


----------



## Achamore (Aug 14, 2015)

Here it is today.


----------



## trdyl (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm liking it more and more.


----------

